# QE2 1:450 model kit



## designck (5 mo ago)

I am looking to see if anyone has a set of instructions for the Gunze Sangyo QE2 1:450 model kit, or possibly a different set of instructions for the Revell kit to the one I have... the 1987 Revell instructions are appallingly bad and unclear, and I believe there might be better instructions lurking somewhere out there. Revell and Gunze Sangyo models are from the same mold so would be easy to switch.


----------

